# Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage serve



## Diocletian (Jun 30, 2011)

Furaffinity Twitter said:
			
		

> Bad news: FA's run out of storage space. We've have less than 1% free  space left. Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage server this month!



http://twitter.com/#!/furaffinity/status/86538088809107456

Didn't see this mentioned anywhere on the forums or the site news bit.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Diocletian said:


> Didn't see this mentioned anywhere on the forums or the site news bit.


 
I'd be more surprised if it _was_.


----------



## Deo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Twitter is the source for information about FA? Do they never use that FA banner or whatever it was that warned about events and stuff like down time?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Deo said:


> Twitter is the source for information about FA? Do they never use that FA banner or whatever it was that warned about events and stuff like down time?


 It's TWITter.
*ba-dum-tssh*


----------



## Aden (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Deo said:


> Twitter is the source for information about FA? Do they never use that FA banner or whatever it was that warned about events and stuff like down time?


 
They probably thought it wasn't urgent enough if usual activity won't be interrupted

unless it will be, in which case yeah


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

So this explains why some people can get on FA but most others like me cannot even get the page to load at all.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

I guess they're gonna wait until people flood to the forums or start mass-noting Dragoneer wondering why they can't upload stuff before they finally *tell the users on the site*

Classic FA style


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



RTDragon said:


> So this explains why some people can get on FA but most others like me cannot even get the page to load at all.


Ehm, no.
Loading a page has nothing to do with how much space's left on the server.

I'll just be a dick and assume your internet connection is flawed, for now 
Besides, [highlight]most[/highlight] people actually can get on FA. [highlight]Some[/highlight], like you, can't, it seems.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



CerbrusNL said:


> [highlight]omg wow[/highlight]



When did vB get that shit for general posting? I know it's done it in searches for yonks.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Actually, I just wasn't able to get to the forums, and was going to post it on here when I got home. But... since you've gone ahead and done the drama thing, it looks like you've got it under control.



Clayton said:


> I guess they're gonna wait until people flood to  the forums or start mass-noting Dragoneer wondering why they can't  upload stuff before they finally *tell the users on the site*
> 
> Classic FA style


 We still have space, but it's fairly critical right now. When we add the server in there will probably be some down time (we'll take the opportunity to re-organize the rack a bit). It's not "classic FA style", and the users have nothing to worry about. You can make assumptions if you want to, but they're not accurate.


----------



## Deo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Hey 'Neer, will you accept my FAF friends request? Then we can be furiends furever.


----------



## kayfox (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> You can make assumptions if you want to, but they're not accurate.



You work in or near the Intellegence Industry, you know for a fact that in the absense of actual data or information, assumptions will be made, analysis of the situation will commence in depth with those assumptions, which may change depending on the facts.  The problem here is there is a distinct lack of both transparency (why the hell is everything so secret with FA?) and a lack of effective communication with the FurAffinity userbase.  You have noone to blaim about these assumptions except your organization and by extension yourself.   Maybe you really need a PR person who can do things like post all the info everywhere.  

The second part to this is, we are pretty sure this wouldint have been posted anywhere prominent, as most of the technical issues that surround the site, it will be oft mentioned somewhere, say on the forums, but the majority of the userbase will never be told about it and why it took so long for a reolution to be sougt.   Coming in here and flustering about on how we make all these assumptions belies a belife that your organization is above critique, that somehow we should be all be greatful that you provide us with this site, and that you pay for it all, despite the fact that many people including myself have advocated for reform of this organization so that it can be viably run on donations, hell even accepting donations would be nice at this point.  And dont bullshit about sending mail orders, how can Canadians send you a mail order that doesnt cost you $15 to cash?

And really, it all boils down to the fact that you have really fucking smart people who want to help you make this site better if only you could get past these issues with ego and paranoia.  Why hasnt Yak managed to allow other people to see the code?  Why are you buying more "storage servers" when its clearly obvious you should be using a SAN by now?  Why is your firewall blocking random people?  Why are you blocking ICMP traffic, thus some people just cant visit your site?  Why did you never answer anything in my journal, tho you promissed to answer shit?  Why did MySQL crash?  Why do you think this has nothing to do with the database?  We have questions, these questions are not attribuitatble to malice, because we want to both make sure our data is safe, and make sure your people are fixing shit right.  No one person can claim to be able to understand all the technologies involved in your application, in the real world people talk with other people about problems to make sure their solution is correct.  I would advise you strongly to consider the resources available to you and utilize them fully.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Dragoneer: Suggestion - put a feed or spot on the site you can post to the site for updates.  I mean something that your mobile phone can handle. I know mobile phones have facebook and twitter apps but I think it may be better overall you can post something on the site that gets "retweeted" or "recommended" on those sites.

This may cut down on the drama. The users don't use twitter or facebook to find out what is happening on the main site.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



CerbrusNL said:


> Ehm, no.
> Loading a page has nothing to do with how much space's left on the server.
> 
> I'll just be a dick and assume your internet connection is flawed, for now
> Besides, [highlight]most[/highlight] people actually can get on FA. [highlight]Some[/highlight], like you, can't, it seems.


 
It's not just me that has this problem several other users are having this issue as well.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/102548
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/102552


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> It's not "classic FA style"


 
Is you serious


----------



## anero (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

i'm willing to bet that a good chunk of the TB taken up is MS Paint porn or 64640 x 32230 pencil sketches that can even show the paper microcoscopic textures


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



anero said:


> i'm willing to bet that a good chunk of the TB taken up is MS Paint porn or 64640 x 32230 pencil sketches that can even show the paper microcoscopic textures


 
On the plus side, the simplistic nature of MS Paint porn means it probably has a low file size.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> Actually, I just wasn't able to get to the forums, and was going to post it on here when I got home. But... since you've gone ahead and done the drama thing, it looks like you've got it under control.


So are you going to post about it on the actual site or no


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> We still have space, but it's fairly critical right now.


 
I'm no web wizard, but I think that is quite bad.

Anyways, seeing how fast the Recently Uploaded changes (even with Mature Filter on), I assume that "less-than-1%" is going to fill up fast.
Hope that new server will be up soon.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dr. Durr said:


> I'm no web wizard, but I think that is quite bad.
> 
> Anyways, seeing how fast the Recently Uploaded changes (even with Mature Filter on), I assume that "less-than-1%" is going to fill up fast.
> Hope that new server will be up soon.


 We've been working on acquiring the new server for the past month, and we're going to have it ready to go by next week. We won't run out of space before then. We've still got quite a lot of gigs free, which will last us until we can get the server dropped in.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> You can make assumptions if you want to, but they're not accurate.


This has long since been a recurring pattern.  Someone from FA hints something vague, others try to extrapolate what's actually going on, and FA staff accuse them of wildly assuming.

Consider making real announcements with real details of what is actually happening, distinct from plans of what will happen later.  Compressing an important issue down to 140 characters doesn't very well enlighten your userbase, no.


----------



## Accountability (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

I'm curious as to what the tech specs of the server are. Those are always interesting. Especially around here.


----------



## Pogiforce (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

So that explains why I suddenly can't upload anything. Though it's strange since I still see new submissions going up, so is the website just arbitrarily picking who can't upload? That's hardly fair.

Hey, if I delete some of my older outdated submissions, do I get entitled to upload a submission for each one I delete? That's fair right?


----------



## anero (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Pogiforce said:


> So that explains why I suddenly can't upload anything. Though it's strange since I still see new submissions going up, so is the website just arbitrarily picking who can't upload? That's hardly fair.
> 
> Hey, if I delete some of my older outdated submissions, do I get entitled to upload a submission for each one I delete? That's fair right?


 
it might be because whatever your uploading is beyond the file limits. i can't upload most of my music because it's bigger than the site allows.

or maybe it's just one big fucking conspiracy.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Oh hey. An announcement about the website made off the website so that I am required to go external to know about it.

That makes a lot of sense.
Soon I'll have to go to Virginia Tech to find out what important things are happening to my local community college because the officials spread word there for some reason. I'll probably find out about it after a few weeks or when an important deadline is over if I continue to use the site normally.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

When FA goes down to implement the new server... will there be an announcement then? Or will people just flood to FAF like usual when that thing happens, asking whats going on


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Clayton said:


> When FA goes down to implement the new server... will there be an announcement then? Or will people just flood to FAF like usual when that thing happens, asking whats going on


 sadly yes, though the few who is following FA on Twitter would know a full day to a week in advance


----------



## Diocletian (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

According to Sciggles, FA is now full:







http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2519795/#cid:20149676


----------



## Rinz (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> Actually, I just wasn't able to get to the forums, and was going to post it on here when I got home. But... since you've gone ahead and done the drama thing, it looks like you've got it under control.
> 
> 
> We still have space, but it's fairly critical right now. When we add the server in there will probably be some down time (we'll take the opportunity to re-organize the rack a bit). It's not "classic FA style", and the users have nothing to worry about. You can make assumptions if you want to, but they're not accurate.


You just need to talk with the servers about not doing anything that inconveniences the users while you're not home, apparently.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Diocletian said:


> According to Sciggles, FA is now full:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEleted journal.
Weird...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6101644/#cid:44406058

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/103403-Cannot-Submit-Art
Also related.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Clayton said:


> DEleted journal.
> Weird...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6101644/#cid:44406058
> ...


 
Well since everyone is so fixated on Sciggles, here's the journal that says FA is full  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2519757/

We should totally put this on the national furry enquirer!


----------



## Siaraelle (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Drama aside, why /hasn't/ an announcement been made on the main site? In that banner thingy you guys do?


----------



## Panda_Driskal (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Dragoneer...Uhm, could you possibly, ya know....Post up a site notice that lets people know what's going on? Much like the one that was posted when you guys had to clear the active-sessions and what not? I think it'd cut down on a lot of drama. Besides...Not having much space left to post does put a strain on artists posting their commissions up, especially if there's a dead-line to their art. -PD-


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Diocletian said:


>


 


Arshes Nei said:


> Well since everyone is so fixated on Sciggles, here's the journal that says FA is full  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2519757/
> 
> We should totally put this on the national furry enquirer!


 
Why are people so fixated on these specific journals when there's a perfectly readable site wide news post and front page announc-
oh

this is getting old


----------



## Williamca (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Chances are he/the people capable of making a notice when this goes down are not present currently to make that notice.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Arshes Nei said:


> Well since everyone is so fixated on Sciggles, here's the journal that says FA is full  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2519757/
> 
> We should totally put this on the national furry enquirer!


Your crass sarcasm is an endearing quality

http://i55.tinypic.com/169rrbq.jpg
So why is she telling people what to do


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Okay, new plan. Everyone scour FA for submissions that go against the AUP and submit a ton of trouble tickets, and then we hire on like 40 new mainsite admins and purge some space the old fashioned way

1 2 3 break!


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Suggestion...


In order to create space why don't you the admins delete the galleries of dead, abandoned and banned accounts (leave the accounts for the deceased members intact)


----------



## lafeel (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

How about this for a solution in the mean time.

You guys go through the entire banned user list and clear out their galleries as all they are is a humongous waste of server space


----------



## Siaraelle (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Now now guys. Deleting things isn't the solution (no /sc intended). There's no real way to tell who is ever going to come back and want their stuff back. If they delete the accounts of the banned, what's to stop them from abusing the power on dead accounts in the future?

They're upgrading the space. We just need to be patient and not post till then.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Ainoko said:


> Suggestion...
> 
> In order to create space why don't you the admins delete the galleries of dead, abandoned and banned accounts (leave the accounts for the deceased members intact)


 Not meaning to be rude or anything, but the galleries of the deceased are taking up space too.

& you don't know if people who abandoned their accounts are taking a short break or not.


----------



## XianJaguar (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Well, I assume this is why the FA system is NOT letting me upload anything (time tried is 7:25 MST)? 
I was just tried to upload a pic to my gallery ....no go. It said it couldn't write it to the disc. And it's a small image, well within the size limits.
So the new 12TB drive isn't online yet?

Other people are having the same problem right now.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Siaraelle said:


> Now now guys. Deleting things isn't the solution (no /sc intended). There's no real way to tell who is ever going to come back and want their stuff back. If they delete the accounts of the banned, what's to stop them from abusing the power on dead accounts in the future?
> 
> They're upgrading the space. We just need to be patient and not post till then.



Members who have been perma-banned can have their galleries/accounts deleted, there are accounts that haven't seen any activity in over 4 years delete those galleries/accounts, duplicate accounts can be deleted. If someone creates an account fills it will art and doesn't return in 4+ year, tough. Perma-Banned members well never come back, meaning that it is safe to delete their galleries and accounts.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Clayton said:


> Not meaning to be rude or anything, but the galleries of the deceased are taking up space too.
> 
> & you don't know if people who abandoned their accounts are taking a short break or not.


 
Qualifying factor could be to delete all accounts that have been inactive for over a year/two years? While I do admire FA's tendency to show reverence to deceased members, I don't really think it's all that economic to keep their accounts open.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Siaraelle said:


> Now now guys. Deleting things isn't the solution (no /sc intended). There's no real way to tell who is ever going to come back and want their stuff back. If they delete the accounts of the banned, what's to stop them from abusing the power on dead accounts in the future?
> 
> They're upgrading the space. We just need to be patient and not post till then.


 Note that I never said anything about deleting the accounts of the banned.

I said quite clearly that they should delete the gallery images of said accounts, that is another thing entirely.

Assuming that they ever are allowed back they can always reupload those pictures.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Clayton said:


> Not meaning to be rude or anything, but the galleries of the deceased are taking up space too.
> 
> & you don't know if people who abandoned their accounts are taking a short break or not.


 
Saving the accounts of the deceased would act as a tribute, if an account has had no activity in more than 2 years, delete it, there are a few ways to tell if it is abandoned...

1. No new submissions (i.e. nothing within the past 5 months to a year)
2. No new journals (i.e. nothing within the past 6 months to a year)
3. The last fave in their faves gallery was made ages ago.
4. Shouts don't count as the accounts gets shout almost on a regular basis


----------



## Siaraelle (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



lafeel said:


> Note that I never said anything about deleting the accounts of the banned.
> 
> I said quite clearly that they should delete the gallery images of said accounts, that is another thing entirely.
> 
> Assuming that they ever are allowed back they can always reupload those pictures.



My mistake, and you do have a point, but consider those who, like myself, don't always have backups of their gallery for some reason or another. And what of all the broken faves?


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Siaraelle said:


> My mistake, and you do have a point, but consider those who, like myself, don't always have backups of their gallery for some reason or another. And what of all the broken faves?


 
Gonna be getting that as users begin purging their galleries over the next day or three


----------



## lafeel (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Siaraelle said:


> My mistake, and you do have a point, but consider those who, like myself, don't always have backups of their gallery for some reason or another. And what of all the broken faves?


 Compared with the problem that we're facing now, that's a non issue. (the broken faves)

And as we are talking about people that have already been thrown off the site and can no longer access their galleries on here anyway, your other point is already moot.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Aden said:


> Okay, new plan. Everyone scour FA for submissions that go against the AUP and submit a ton of trouble tickets, and then we hire on like 40 new mainsite admins and purge some space the old fashioned way
> 
> 1 2 3 break!


 
Good luck with that. I reported art theft on: 06.27.11... Still hasn't been resolved. :I


----------



## Rinz (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



gatorguts said:


> Good luck with that. I reported art theft on: 06.27.11... Still hasn't been resolved. :I


 
Oh, that's cool, I reported cub porn on 06.18.11 and it's still not resolved.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Rinz said:


> Oh, that's cool, I reported cub porn on 06.18.11 and it's still not resolved.


 
TT are so useful :3c


----------



## Ben (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

I like how uploading is now faster than it's ever been.
So wait, what was just done to fix the issue?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



gatorguts said:


> Good luck with that. I reported art theft on: 06.27.11... Still hasn't been resolved. :I





Rinz said:


> Oh, that's cool, I reported cub porn on 06.18.11 and it's still not resolved.


 I reported someone encouraging others to steal identity and harass-call someone on.. April 28th, 2011

B)


----------



## Rinz (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Clayton said:


> I reported someone encouraging others to steal identity and harass-call someone on.. April 28th, 2011
> 
> B)


 
GO FA ADMINISTRATION TEAM \o/


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

well thats weird, I had all my TT solved within these two weeks, though it was only two. Neer dealing with a cub porn, and summer dealing with a person uploading SL stuffs


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Crysix Fousen said:


> well thats weird, I had all my TT solved within these two weeks, though it was only two. Neer dealing with a cub porn, and summer dealing with a person uploading SL stuffs


 
I sent a TT about a ban evasion along with a few other people sending the same TT hoping to get the problem solved faster, the problem was solved (probably answered other people's TT) but they never closed the ticket or even notified me it was resolved. I had to check and make sure it was solved myself and I closed the TT.
You'd think they'd at least close a ticket in hopes of clearing their backlogs.

I know they're busy but maybe it's time to add a few more mods. 13 (plus the 4 tech, I suppose.) people trying to control thousands of users just doesn't seem to add up well.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Guys, this thread isn't about TTs.


----------



## Panda_Driskal (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Xenke said:


> Guys, this thread isn't about TTs.


 
Nah, but I think they're more making a statement about what seems to be a lack of dependability with the staff of fA. ^^;


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Panda_Driskal said:


> Nah, but I think they're more making a statement about what seems to be a lack of dependability with the staff of fA. ^^;


 
Pretty much. I don't hate any of the staff, I respect what they're doing, but it would be really nice if we could depend on them more.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



gatorguts said:


> I sent a TT about a ban evasion along with a few other people sending the same TT hoping to get the problem solved faster, the problem was solved (probably answered other people's TT) but they never closed the ticket or even notified me it was resolved. I had to check and make sure it was solved myself and I closed the TT.
> You'd think they'd at least close a ticket in hopes of clearing their backlogs.
> 
> I know they're busy but maybe it's time to add a few more mods. 13 (plus the 4 tech, I suppose.) people trying to control thousands of users just doesn't seem to add up well.


 its probably cause your TT isnt sitting in the same spot with the others when they reported the same thing. I think one of my TT was closed when the first TT of the same thing was answered but mines wasnt found until months later.

They do the their to the best of their abilities...just sometimes I wish they do something far more sensible like actually announcing stuff on the site or Forums as the forum is second to where folks would go to get information. Twitter shouldnt be first if the majority of the users  dont know about it :/


----------



## Eevee (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Aw don't purge banned accounts.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Eevee said:


> Aw don't purge banned accounts.


LOL omg



Crysix Fousen said:


> its probably cause your TT isnt sitting in the same spot with the others when they reported the same thing. I think one of my TT was closed when the first TT of the same thing was answered but mines wasnt found until months later.


Errrrrr
nnnoottt reallyyy.
I went to the comment I linked in my TT.. adn it's still there.
One would think that the admins would remove the "start calling this person" comment if they got to it through another TT :\


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Crysix Fousen said:


> its probably cause your TT isnt sitting in the same spot with the others when they reported the same thing. I think one of my TT was closed when the first TT of the same thing was answered but mines wasnt found until months later.
> 
> ...


 
It should have been in the same spot considering we all reported it within a few minutes of me finding the ban-evader.
Unless everyone else sent a TT at the same time as us, they all should have been relatively close to eachother.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



gatorguts said:


> It should have been in the same spot considering we all reported it within a few minutes of me finding the ban-evader.
> Unless everyone else sent a TT at the same time as us, they all should have been relatively close to eachother.


 well until how someone on the admin team tell us how TT are placed, its to be assumed that they appear relative close to each other or spread about. This is why I now check my TT once a month just incase it was already solved and they didnt see mines or just failed to close it.


Clayton said:


> Errrrrr
> nnnoottt reallyyy.
> I went to the comment I linked in my TT.. adn it's still there.
> One  would think that the admins would remove the "start calling this  person" comment if they got to it through another TT :\


 then it could comes down to what you classified it as, When I report Second Life stuff I use other, while I heard other folks using Submission violation. Thus leading me to believe theres a priority system on TT due to the submission would be deleted while mines listed under other would still be open.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Crysix Fousen said:


> then it could comes down to what you classified it as


 Harassment.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

yeah, i still have some unresolved TTs as well... just contect the admins directly, otherwise nothing gets done >_>

i would also like to point out that its not a good idea for an art site to wait untill the last moment until the server is full. this should have been planned sooner, like when you were down to 25% free server space or so. that way the new server would have been ready long before you run out of space.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



CaptainCool said:


> yeah, i still have some unresolved TTs as well... just contect the admins directly, otherwise nothing gets done >_>


I find this kind of unfair. Everybody should have a fair chance at getting their TT answered. If people can skip this "line" and get an answer just so easily, it's unfair to the rest of us who have waited [literally] months.



CaptainCool said:


> i would also like to point out that its not a good idea for an art site to wait untill the last moment until the server is full. this should have been planned sooner, like when you were down to 25% free server space or so. that way the new server would have been ready long before you run out of space.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Clayton said:


> I find this kind of unfair. Everybody should have a fair chance at getting their TT answered. If people can skip this "line" and get an answer just so easily, it's unfair to the rest of us who have waited [literally] months.




i agree. i mean, thats what the trouble ticket system is there for in the first place!



Clayton said:


> Couldn't agree more.


its a website for art. if they run out of server real estate thats pretty much a huge catastrophe in my opinion  because thats pretty much all they offer to the community! this whole thing is actually very puzzling for me...


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



CaptainCool said:


> its a website for art. if they run out of server real estate thats pretty much a huge catastrophe in my opinion  because thats pretty much all they offer to the community! this whole thing is actually very puzzling for me...


 
It reminds me of like..
Say a soup kitchen is running low on food.. they know they are, but when they run out they don't even say anything, the people have to walk up to someone on the street outside of the soup kitchen to get word on it lmfao. Then you got angry, hungry people wondering what the hell is going on
It's ridiculous. They should have said "were running low on space but we have a new server" when they first announced they were getting a damn new server and running low


----------



## Waccoon (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

A few things I'd like to bring up:

Some people are taking about purging their galleries to make space on FA.  I've gotten two journals about it today.  I was under the impression that this would not free up space, because proper administrative review requires the image files to be simply marked as inactive, rather than be deleted.  It might be a good idea to inform people of what [not] to do with their galleries until the new storage comes online.  Will a wave of mass gallery wipes actually make the problem _worse_ due to overhead or limitations of the thumbnail system?  It might be a good idea to let people know they don't have to throw away their galleries for no reason.

If people _do_ purge their galleries, will there be any attempt to wipe out images that have been deleted for, say, more than 6 months?  Is that technically feasible (read: safe)?

Is there a possibility that there are orphaned image files on the server that could be identified and cleaned up?  Old versions of my oekaki tended to create orphan files, so I've learned how to do minor cleanup.  It's not that difficult.

FA's thumbnail system could really use a few tweaks.  Is it really necessary for avatars to be rescaled into GIF images if they'll actually end up being _larger_ than the carefully optimized and minimized PNG files I upload?  Is there any kind of verification system that rejects thumbnails that are larger than the original file?  I spent some time working with thumbnail logic on my oekaki, and found that half of the thumbnails were not even necessary.  By using selective thumbnailing and some math, I was able to reduce bandwidth on my site by about 40%.  A few minor tweaks could go a long way.

Is there any way to strip the alpha channels from PNG files if the alpha is blank?  I don't know what thumbnail library FA uses.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

I like how this went from "omg FA ran out of space, wtf, u guys suck" to "let's just purge a whole bunch of shit so we can upload stuff for a few more days!"

How about we don't remove valid art from an art site and instead FA actually gets some more damn space.


----------



## Diocletian (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Speaking of more space, the new file server for FA with the needed space is or was apparently on the floor with the dirty underwear of one of Dragoneer's friends:












Hopefully it will be installed soon or has been installed.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Diocletian said:


> Speaking of more space, the new file server for FA with the needed space is or was apparently on the floor with the dirty underwear of one of Dragoneer's friends:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diocletian (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Well they've got to rub it over their arses a bit more so it slides into the rack with ease. 

Despite having foreknowledge that this was on the way several weeks ago, they don't seem to have acted in time to prevent these recent problems happening. :<


----------



## Eevee (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

I...  genuinely don't understand how any of that was funny, especially when said hardware is critically needed _right now_.  For that matter, I'm also not sure why there hasn't been the slightest official word on this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Eevee said:


> I...  genuinely don't understand how any of that was funny, especially when said hardware is critically needed _right now_.  For that matter, I'm also not sure why there hasn't been the slightest official word on this.


 
I've made 2 requests for a formal announcement by our technical staff to let people know. People *shouldn't* be getting 3rd party information and no matter how embarrassing the incident of running out of space may seem - it should come straight from our team and official channels. Not Facebook, not twitter etc. 

Facebook and twitter are good for side anecdotes but not information our users should know about


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

We need less dicking around, more updating. Yes FA is/can be serious business D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Arshes Nei said:


> I've made 2 requests for a formal announcement by our technical staff to let people know. People *shouldn't* be getting 3rd party information and no matter how embarrassing the incident of running out of space may seem - it should come straight from our team and official channels. Not Facebook, not twitter etc.
> 
> Facebook and twitter are good for side anecdotes but not information our users should know about


specially how the FaceBook FA seems to be full of folks trying to plug in their accounts on FA now.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Arshes Nei said:


> I've made 2 requests for a formal announcement by our technical staff to let people know. People *shouldn't* be getting 3rd party information and no matter how embarrassing the incident of running out of space may seem - it should come straight from our team and official channels. Not Facebook, not twitter etc.
> 
> Facebook and twitter are good for side anecdotes but not information our users should know about


 In all honesty, I wouldn't be nearly as irritated with this all if there was an on-site notice about it when Neer first said we're running out of space. I'd just say "oh okay, seems reasonable because people are uploading stuff constantly, I hope they have it ready to go when it gets full"


----------



## Fay V (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

How can dragoneer not understand that just telling people on site would make it simpler. It's not even that secret. 
1. tell people you're getting more space because we're running low
2. People go "oh okay. I guess we did need more space. that's cool" 
3. life moves on without anyone freaking out
4.???
5. profit one day maybe

He seems to like route 2. 
1. See we're running out of space
2. tell only twitter followers and start a grapevine
3. people spread the news but due to playing "telephone" things get mixed up
4. people freak out about losing space and desperately turn to dire tactics
5. Admins make a joke about expensive equipment with laundry
6. FA is still a massive clusterfuck.
7. no profit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Fay V said:


> How can dragoneer not understand that just telling people on site would make it simpler. It's not even that secret.
> 1. tell people you're getting more space because we're running low
> 2. People go "oh okay. I guess we did need more space. that's cool"
> 3. life moves on without anyone freaking out
> ...


 3.a. Artists start deleting their submissions out of confusion.

8.[Future] Neer tells everybody that deleting submissions isn't necessary
9.[Future] Everybody yells because they deleted their submissions


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Fay V said:


> He seems to like route 2.
> 1. See we're running out of space
> 2. tell only twitter followers and start a grapevine
> 3. people spread the news but due to playing "telephone" things get mixed up
> ...


I was going to post on the forums when I got home, and detail our plans for the data server. Instead, people chose to make this post and a lot of conjecture and assumptions got made.

Either way, the new server is up and running now, and we're going to porting over data soon.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> Instead, people chose to make this post and a lot of conjecture and assumptions got made.


 I personally am getting tired of the userbase being blamed or yelled at for misunderstanding things that are heard exclusively through the grapevine. No assumptions would have been made if there were a site announcement when you first mentioned it the first time. I really don't understand why there wasn't one made at that time anyways because.. I mean you were sitting right there at the computer on FAF.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> I was going to post on the forums when I got home, and detail our plans for the data server. Instead, people chose to make this post and a lot of conjecture and assumptions got made.
> 
> Either way, the new server is up and running now, and we're going to porting over data soon.



The problem is this thread started as of June 30th because of a twitter post. Which is fine if the switch was made before the time the server ran out. We're just asking you to post it on the site. We understand you're busy.

That's not the problem (that you're busy). Even if a day or so late or you couldn't do it - it should be delegated to someone who would do this for you.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Arshes Nei said:


> The problem is this thread started as of June 30th because of a twitter post. Which is fine if the switch was made before the time the server ran out. We're just asking you to post it on the site. We understand you're busy.
> 
> That's not the problem (that you're busy). Even if a day or so late or you couldn't do it - it should be delegated to someone who would do this for you.


Nor should it. I already had intended on posting the data cross sites (FB, Twitter, FAF) but with this already posted and getting attention it was easy enough to consolidate the information within.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> but with this already posted and getting attention it was easy enough to consolidate the information within.


 It's not, though. People on FA are deleting their submissions due to rumors, others are wondering why the hell submissions aren't uploading.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> I was going to post on the forums when I got home, and detail our plans for the data server. Instead, people chose to make this post and a lot of conjecture and assumptions got made.


 
Well at least you know who to blame.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> Nor should it. I already had intended on posting the data cross sites (FB, Twitter, FAF) but with this already posted and getting attention it was easy enough to consolidate the information within.


 
Out of curiosity, is there something wrong with the Admin Notice feed on our site? I mean even at the biggest level of laziness it could have linked to the twitter post and all the users would have seen it.

Perhaps making an application so that you can post admin notices that also post tweets/post on FB would be more appropriate. Instead of the other way around (you posting tweets first).  I mean hell I helped make blogs that do that so my artists friends don't have to cross post everywhere every time they update it. These sites make it so you can do that.


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



Dragoneer said:


> Nor should it. I already had intended on posting the data cross sites (FB, Twitter, FAF) but with this already posted and getting attention it was easy enough to consolidate the information within.


 
The problem is that a small percentage of FA users check the forum (unless, of course, it was indicated via site-wide announcement to check the forum). If we're consolidating, do so into the most effective place. Da?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

Alright now, the issue at hand has been dealt with. That which the thread was originally about. The space issue? Not an issue anymore. So there is no longer a reason for this thread to exist. Thread closed, and don't make a repeat/dead horse of it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

It really is silly how that locking/unlocking thing works in vB isn't it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*



LizardKing said:


> It really is silly how that locking/unlocking thing works in vB isn't it.


 
My mistake must have been closed at the same time someone else did. Ah well it happens.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bad news: FA's run out of storage space/Good news: We're adding a 12TB storage se*

What idiot made the "lock thread" function toggle the "locked" boolean?

I've gotta ask that on the vBulleting forus, some time.


----------

